# Manga Picture Request



## superkidmax (May 12, 2011)

I have created an UTAUloid (virtual singing program), and I need a character. Due to my poor drawing skills, I am unable to draw my idea of what "she" would look like. Please take my request if you are able to.

UTAUloid Profile
Name: Kotone Ashu
Age: 14
Sex: Female
Hair Color: Purple
Skin: Lightly Tanned
Expression: Happy and Light
Eyes: Purple
Clothes: Tanktop and Capris
Item: Headphones (NOT earbuds)

Well, I believe that should cover it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 13, 2011)

It appears you have forgotten height and weight. Also, you could attempt going to http://www.zerochan.net and look there in the meantime. They've got tons of images to look through and none of them are poor DeviantART quality.


----------



## superkidmax (May 13, 2011)

I think it would be easier to just draw it myself... I cant find any good pictures, anywhere!


----------



## superkidmax (May 19, 2011)

Spoiler










This is what i want Kotone to look like. My scanner didn't scan the colors well. Her hair and eyes are supposed to be purple. Also, I messed up the hair. It's not supposed to be that big. Her laptop is red. And her skin is supposed to be lighter.


----------



## machomuu (May 19, 2011)

You'd be better off editing a picture of Nagato Yuki to have blue hair IMO.

EDIT:  Based on that picture, I mean.


----------



## superkidmax (May 19, 2011)

I'd rather not... First, I can't use photo editing software for my life, and second, I wasn't aiming for that kind of look...


----------



## AlanJohn (May 21, 2011)

EDIT:
Nope, that image was WAY too choppy,
I will make something better...
EDIT:


----------



## superkidmax (May 25, 2011)

thanks everyone, but i have redisigned her.
http://kudofu.deviantart.com/#/d3gzhbz


----------



## Sausage Head (May 25, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> EDIT:
> Nope, that image was WAY too choppy,
> I will make something better...
> EDIT:


*checks username*
stolen.
troll.
reported.


Spoiler



needs moar "hentmei"


----------



## x17th (Jun 8, 2011)

So is this like a Miku Hatsune kind of thing?


----------

